# My buddy got greedy..., screwed us all...



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

At my LGS tonight. Snagging another Vortex SOLAR spark optic. My buddy wanted to tag along, and even offered to drive... 

we are running late, and the LGS is about to close, so I want to be quick (I hate those people who show up and push the sales staff past closing time). this is my second Sparc, and the clerk (owners son) mentions they got a ton of these sparcs in stock, and they’re only $190 now,rather than the $250 I paid last time. I also snag a pair of binoculars, and I’m ready to head out. My buddy is dinking around, and says, oh, you got a deal on those optics? So he decides to buy one... then he decides to buy two... by this time, I’m openly telling him, “let’s go”... right before leaving he says, he has to go back and buy one more, for one of our neighbor crew... this time the owner rings him up, and discovers the optics were not on sale, as we were originally rung up. his greed cost us $60 per optic more... so annoyed, lol... 

now, i got rung up, and could have said screw off, but I like the LGS guys, and I’ve spent a crap ton of money in the shop, I didn’t want any bad blood... paying the correct amount was the right call... but still... it was an uncomfortable ride home...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Should've made him pay the difference on yours,

But good call on doing the right thing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It would have been a less uncomfortable ride home alone.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

You paid the right price and you got your gear, so it worked out like it should have. You shouldn’t be mad.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that it was bad business on the part of the owner. "All sales are final." If you were sold something at a price and the sale completed, then it is bad business to ask you to pay more after the transaction was completed.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm confused. You paid $190 or $250? If 250, why is that your buddy's fault?

And if your buddy paid $500 for two of them, but they're 'on sale for $190', he couldn't figure out 190x2=380, so why did he pay 500?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'm confused. You paid $190 or $250? If 250, why is that your buddy's fault?
> 
> And if your buddy paid $500 for two of them, but they're 'on sale for $190', he couldn't figure out 190x2=380, so why did he pay 500?


They bought a few at $190 after being told that the optic was on sale. Usual price being $250. The buddy went back for a 3rd optic and the owner rung him up to discover that there was no sale and that the actual price was $250. OP and his friend then gave the owner an additional $60 per optic that they already bought. I say all sales are final and I would have not given an extra $60 after I was already sold something.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> They bought a few at $190 after being told that the optic was on sale. Usual price being $250. The buddy went back for a 3rd optic and the owner rung him up to discover that there was no sale and that the actual price was $250. OP and his friend then gave the owner an additional $60 per optic that they already bought. I say all sales are final and I would have not given an extra $60 after I was already sold something.


If that's the case, I agree. The store effed up and should have let the previous sale of the 3 stand as is.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At least your buddy bought lunch and some beers.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

The sights MSRP close to $399, retail at the shop for $299, I get a shop discount off msrp down to $240+tax (Frequent flier). The store said they just got a pallet of these things in, and the price was lowered, now $190. I snagged one (my only reason for going to the shop), my buddy snagged two, then got greedy and went back for a third. The owner of the shop rang up the third optic, and said the shop discount on the earlier ones was calculated wrong, based on their retail, not the MSRP (as it should have been). I have yet to pay the $60 difference, as I didn’t realize the issue until after we had left the shop and it was closed. I texted the owner and said I heard their was a mistake in the price. My relationship with the owner is more important than the $60. So I’ll make it right with the shop owner, even though I am normally ok with random store pricing errors in my favor.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

What are those things if yall want to prevent and old blind guy from having to try to figger it out? Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Your buddy didn't get greedy... the LGS owner did.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Your buddy didn't get greedy... the LGS owner did.


I had assumed the $190 price was a special buy from the manufacturer. If the pricing was a mistake, then $190 was certainly losing the shop money. It was likely under their cost. For a local shop, being friends with the owners, I wouldn’t ask them to take a loss due to an honest mistake. 

Yes, I can see how I might have personally handled it differently. If I were the shop, I probably would have offered to sell it at “cost”. That way the customer still gets a steal of a deal, and the shop doesn’t lose money.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

No way I would’ve paid more after I had a receipt in my pocket.

Business is business and that’s not a crazy discount.

They did a bait and switch wether the meant to or not.,


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I would have done the same as you as far as contacting the shop and agreeing to pay the difference. 

Not because it's the right thing to do, but because of your relationship with the owner and the fact that you already get a pretty decent discount. 

I have a small family owned/operated lgs that I've been using for a while now. They do their best to get people what they need at very reasonable costs.

Even though they are a very small place their prices on guns, and pretty much everything else, is about 20% less than the bigger lgs's.

It's not worth the little bit of $ you would have saved to hurt the lgs.

That being said there are some places that are extremely greedy. If it were one of them I would have no problem with them getting screwed over.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When it comes to merchandizing you have to look at the "long term" idea. So what if you only give the guy a nickel for the discount if you counterpart gives him an entire dollar. Yes, business is business, but so is the client's job to keep people coming back.

Last week my wife took me to a restaurant where I had never been. Now, I hate this stuff. Usually she takes me to some foofy place where some of your meal is even wrapped in colorful dyed snippets of food. But this meal was excellent. So here's what I did.

I have lots of knives that restaurants use. So I found a nice one in my stash and put a very keen edge on this gyuto. If you're ever done jobs in a restaurant you'll know that everything is hectic. And "plating" is the goal. So technically you have to "_make beauty fast_." Good knives are hard to come by.

So, I'm going to take this very sharp gyuto and hand it to the owner--no charge. I like his food, and he's going to like my knives. Yes, making knives sharp is a lost art. Most time the guys run a blade through a 'sharpening machine' and the result is hideous.

...I will wait until I show him my stiletto, however...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Honest mistakes happen. If it’s someone you do business with on a regular basis and your on friendly terms it keeping $60 worth the damage to that relationship?


----------

